# Japanese Motorhomes



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Why dont Japanese manufacturers target the motorhome market. We know that they make good reliable vehicles. There has to be a gap in the market for a company that makes reliable vans and gives good customer service like Mazda, Isuzu, Toyota, Misubishi etc.

We buy vans for tens of thousands of pounds that judder and break down and accept the manufacturer telling us that it is normal and acceptable. If there was more competition from the East things would have to change!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, I have often thought this myself, would love to see a conversion offered on the new Canter, 3.5 to 7.5 ton.

curlyboy

http://www.fuso-trucks.com/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Loads on all those chassis in New Zealand

http://www.campervansnz.com/used_motorhomes_

http://www.themotorhomeyard.co.nz/search_motorhome.php?cboMake=9

http://www.themotorhomeyard.co.nz/search_motorhome.php?cboMake=3

http://www.themotorhomeyard.co.nz/search_motorhome.php?cboMake=4


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

one of our local garages had a few grey imports only had a look from outside the compound but didn't look bad perhaps a tad top heavy on the narrow wheelbase, but if there available grey they are making them!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Japanese vans eg Toyota Hiace tend to be less than 3000kg GVW and are rather narrow hence are no good for all but the smallest motor homes.

The next step up in weight eg Mitsubishi Cantor are small trucks, built on high frame truck chassis. They drive and handle like trucks due to the higher centre of gravity and tend to have very cheap looking plasticky interiors.

I believe the is a larger Toyota Hiace available in the far east but for some reason it is not imported into Europe hence there would be no backup. Not worth the small numbers involved for the motor home market perhaps.

Much prefer a Sprinter/Transit/Master/Ducato base myself.



Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jap*

I have ran many Japanese Cars (Designed and Built in Japan for the UK Market). Never skipped a beat apart form one needing a dizzy cap. The only problem I had in over 1/2 million miles in them.

But I understand that Japanese commercials are not so good over the 3500kG limit. So I am led to believe.

TM


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Why dont Japanese manufacturers target the motorhome market. We know that they make good reliable vehicles. There has to be a gap in the market for a company that makes reliable vans and gives good customer service like Mazda, Isuzu, Toyota, Misubishi etc.
> 
> We buy vans for tens of thousands of pounds that judder and break down and accept the manufacturer telling us that it is normal and acceptable. If there was more competition from the East things would have to change!


Yep, my thoughts entirely. I drive a Jap motor so know how good they could be - motorhomes that is. 

Steve


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

We work on a number of Japanese commercials and they are truly awful to drive and work on, too complicated when trying to be simple.
Parts are dear too, not really built for this weather climate lots of rust and the engineering is very old fashioned.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looked at the ones stanner posted, what an ugly bunch they are.imo.

cabby


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Mitsubishi Canter and Isuzu NPR/NQR trucks aren't the most reliable things in the world. A friend ran a couple for his business a few years back and both suffered gearbox failures, had ECU issues, and one did an engine.

I would rather have a Citroen/Peugeot/Renault/Fiat any day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*told*



MrSimon said:


> Mitsubishi Canter and Isuzu NPR/NQR trucks aren't the most reliable things in the world. A friend ran a couple for his business a few years back and both suffered gearbox failures, had ECU issues, and one did an engine.
> 
> I would rather have a Citroen/Peugeot/Renault/Fiat any day.


That is a similar tale to the ones I have heard.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: told*



teemyob said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> > Mitsubishi Canter and Isuzu NPR/NQR trucks aren't the most reliable things in the world. A friend ran a couple for his business a few years back and both suffered gearbox failures, had ECU issues, and one did an engine.
> ...


Are these tales or true? Unfortunately there are not many of these trucks about to offer good reliable information from, and I cant think of anyone who has a motorhome on a Japanese chassis.

Lets face it there are hundreds of us on this forum who have had major issues with Fiat such as gearbox and clutch failures and we have heard many a story about how Fiat customer services ignored the problem. We have also heard about issues with Merecdes sprintshift transmissions yet Mercedes is still highly respected by many. Yet we still buy their vans.

Its possibly better to take a look at what the motorhomers in New Zealand think about them as there seems to be some in use as motorhomes there.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: told*



Jezport said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > MrSimon said:
> ...


The ones from my friend are true.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: told*



MrSimon said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Yes but how did the manufacturer deal with it? How many miles on the truck? Was it serviced properly? How was it driven?

I am not arguing just stating that there may be facts that would make people see things differently.

Also, we always hear about the customer who has problems but never about the thousands of satisfied custmers.

BTW. I have emailed Nikki King the MD of Isuzu Truck UK and given her a link to this thread.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I must admit that when we first thought about buying a motorhome I had visions of buying a Japanese built jobbie but then found that effectively there aren't any! I too have had Jap cars and bikes since the early 1970's, lived with their reliability and it pains me to see the reports on here re Fiat et al and some of the issues that owners face. I too think it would be good to see some competition but maybe we need to adress the likes of Swift too and approach it from both ends of the manufacturing market.

JohnW


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> I must admit that when we first thought about buying a motorhome I had visions of buying a Japanese built jobbie but then found that effectively there aren't any! I too have had Jap cars and bikes since the early 1970's, lived with their reliability and it pains me to see the reports on here re Fiat et al and some of the issues that owners face. I too think it would be good to see some competition but maybe we need to adress the likes of Swift too and approach it from both ends of the manufacturing market.
> 
> JohnW


That is a good idea, but for how do we get motorhome manufacturers to think that it is worthwhile trying something new?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

OK,

I have sent Swift an email asking them about using Japanese chassis.

We will see if I get a reply.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It would be nice to think that Isuzu or Mitsubishi could offer the manufacturers something to tempt them, not just on price but maybe service or backup. The choice of 'Italian/French' bases also reflects somewhat on the motorhome manufacturer, if they were to offer something more reliable then it might just do them some good in a tough market.

After all, the Japanese car and bike market have succeeded by offering what the public wanted i.e. something you could drive without worrying whether or not it was going to break down. They have not always been the prettiest option or even necessarily the most exciting but reliable, you bet! I well remember my early British bikes and having to put them back together after every ride. What a revelation the Jap stuff was then.

JohnW


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> It would be nice to think that Isuzu or Mitsubishi could offer the manufacturers something to tempt them, not just on price but maybe service or backup. The choice of 'Italian/French' bases also reflects somewhat on the motorhome manufacturer, if they were to offer something more reliable then it might just do them some good in a tough market.
> 
> After all, the Japanese car and bike market have succeeded by offering what the public wanted i.e. something you could drive without worrying whether or not it was going to break down. They have not always been the prettiest option or even necessarily the most exciting but reliable, you bet! I well remember my early British bikes and having to put them back together after every ride. What a revelation the Jap stuff was then.
> 
> JohnW


Well said,

I mentioned that I have contacted Isuzu and Swift. I would like to give you the reasons why I chose these two companies.

Isuzu because it is one of their top priorities to offer unequalled customer service. If you check their website http://www.isuzutruck.co.uk/about.asp you will see the personal phone number to contact Nikki King their MD! They also sell a broad range of chassis covering all the weights that would be required to build a range of motorhomes on.

Swift, because it is one of the largest UK manufacturers of motorhomes and sells a wide range of layouts. So surely one can be adapted to fit an Isuzu.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

poleman said:


> We work on a number of Japanese commercials and they are truly awful to drive and work on, too complicated when trying to be simple.
> Parts are dear too, not really built for this weather climate lots of rust and the engineering is very old fashioned.


I have a Japanese MPV and it has rust all over it, 1000% more than a Fiat Estate that is a year older. My daughter had a Suzuki Vitara that was very rusty at 5 years old.

The cars were/are reliable mechanically but both could teach a Lancia Beta how to rust away.

Unlike Fiat it appears the Japanese have still not discovered that steel can be galvanised.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Stanner said:


> poleman said:
> 
> 
> > We work on a number of Japanese commercials and they are truly awful to drive and work on, too complicated when trying to be simple.
> ...


My wife has a 51 reg Suzuki Grand Vitara, we do not wash it as much as we should the only things we have spent on are a new battery, one section of exhaust and front brake pads. My sister has an old Honda she never cleans it and it doesn't have a spot of rust on it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jezport said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > poleman said:
> ...


The Mazda is "R" reg and has far more rust (Bonnet, Front wing seam & rear arches) than a "P" reg Fiat Marea which has none whatsoever.

The Vitara was "M" reg and may have been one of the ones built by Santana in Spain but at 10 years old the paint was just peeling off in sheets and revealing rusty panels underneath.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I had Ford Granadas and Vauxhall Carltons that had rot holes within 5 years. Nissan, Toyota and Mitsubishi cars were particularly good at disintegrating as were Renault. A lot of Fiats and Alfas of the 70s and eighties spent more time in garages than on the road, and to top it off We had a brand new Mercedes 207D van Y Reg in 1992 which turned from white to white and brown rust camouflage in less than 2 years. Thank goodness that things have come on a lot in the last few years for all manufacturers.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Stanner said:


> poleman said:
> 
> 
> > We work on a number of Japanese commercials and they are truly awful to drive and work on, too complicated when trying to be simple.
> ...


I've just sold an 8 year old Mitsubishi Evolution at weekend. It was red (aka pink most of the time) and starting to rust all over. Shocking really.

If it was an 8 year old BMW M3, it wouldn't have any on it at all.

I only sold it because I didn't want the hassle of £2-£3k for the repairs and respray


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

To compare a brand new motorhome to a 8 or 10 year old car cant really be classed as an equal or fair comparison. To compare them to commercial vehicles like is also not at all accurate. There are probably 90% more Transits on UK roads compared to Ducatos in the commercial market but in the leisure market the figures are probably pretty much reversed.

The only way that a true comparison can be made is for a Japanese manufacturer and a motorhome manufacturer to get some built and out on either demo or rental, so that the general public can get a hands on experience of the vehicles and then we will see what decisions they make knowing the full and correct facts and figures.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I received a phone call today from Bob Morris of Isuzu Truck UK. This followed an email reply that Nikki King their MD sent me.

We had a very interesting discussion on this subject and covered many of the points brought up on this thread.

Although I have owned Japanese cars and a Japanese van I am no expert on their vehicles so other than my experiences and what I hear on the Internet and from other sources I do admit to have a limited knowledge on this subject.

For this reason I have asked Bob to come onto the forum and give us some more information. From our conversation today I think that he should be able to enlighten us a little more on the subject of of Japanese chassis.

One thing he did tell me that I didn't know is that Winnebago have used Isuzu chassis on their RVs but they were under the GMC badge.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I found this TRUCKWORD.com.au
PLEASE NOTE THIS ARTICLE IS DATED 2008 Current Isuzu Trucks are all Euro5









In an Australian first, Isuzu Australia Limited (IAL) is offering motorhome builders a modified cab chassis straight from the factory, reducing the time and effort required for body fitment by local manufacturers.

Isuzu's NQR 450 Premium (motorhome spec) incorporates an engine inspection hatch instead of the traditional cab-tilt engine access used in most other truck applications.

According to research conducted by insurer Australian Pensioner's Insurance Agency (APIA), two-thirds of Australians over 55 years of age are eager to take a trip for an extended period of time around Australia. This is a ritual, which is most commonly referred to as the trip of the 'grey nomads'.

Comprising of mainly baby boomers, APIA's research finds that almost 50 per cent would like to spend more than four to six months on the road travelling, a statistic that is leading to a burgeoning motorhome industry.

Available in many sizes and with varying appointment levels, the most popular motorhomes are the C Class which offer a good combination of size, appointment levels and affordability.

Isuzu's NQR 450 Long Premium provides the cab chassis for a variety of C Class motorhomes , due to its well regarded specification and impressive level of standard features.

Equipped with an easy-to-use Automated Manual Transmission (AMT), cruise control and multi-media infotainment system including standard satellite navigation and optional (available at extra cost) reversing cameras, the Isuzu truck is one of the most user friendly on the market.

According to IAL Engineering & Product Support Manager, Simon Humphries, the NQR 450's advanced safety features combined with special factory modifications make it ideal for motorhome applications.

"Instead of the usual cab-tilt, which is commonly used for engine access, the NQR 450 Long Premium has been modified to include an engine inspection hatch, providing easy access to the engine for maintenance and repair," Mr Humphries said

"Features such as driver and passenger airbag, Anti-lock Braking System (ABS), Anti Skid Regulator (ASR), electric mirrors and front and rear stabiliser bars make this truck extremely safe and easy to drive."

In addition to the user friendliness of the truck and car-like comfort features, the Isuzu SiTEC Series II 185 engine is also one of the cleanest and most fuel efficient on the market, according to Mr Humphries.

"The 'New Generation' Isuzu SiTEC Series II engines are rated to a minimum of EuroIV emissions standards, making them some of the cleanest conventional diesel engines available on the Australian market," he said.

"Whilst both the USEPA 04 standard and European measures meet Australia's ADR 80/02 emissions regulations introduced earlier this year, the Isuzu engines emit as little as one sixth of the harmful exhaust particulate matter (PM) standard met by other comparable Japanese trucks.

"Providing this specification truck directly from the Isuzu factory has certainly pleased many motorhome manufacturers, and in turn is making the building process faster and more efficient for customers."


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Take a look here Click Here


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My previous posts focussed on large vans. The reason I posted them was in response to peoples beliefs that Japanese vans are too narrow for large conversions. I think that these posts prove that you can go from one extreme in motorhome size to the other. There are some great small coachbuilts on either 4x4 or 2x4 chassis also. I will post some photos later.

I also consider Winnebago to be one of, if not the leading US manufacturer of RVs. If they are happy to manufacture top range motorhomes which sell at hundreds of thousands of Austrailian dollars they must consider them to be reliable and of good quality.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I sent Swift an email at the time I started this thread asking them if they would consider using Japanese chassis on their vans.

Swift did not even have the courtesy to answer my email. Can't say I am surprised and unfortunately it once again reinforces my belief that British manufacturers offer a poor customer service, one of the reasons I decided that I would buy a German van.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I know of one for sale quite small but is like a miniature RV. Remember littlenell on here well they have a smallholding in Wales now and the van just isn't getting used.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Frank is correct. Littlenell here. 
Our beloved van is up for sale. She is awesome but now we have found our paradise, she does not get the use she deserves. This was a van made to have adventures...and we did, and met some amazing people along the way...

I am sure there are links to pics on here that I posted but here is a pic of her recently...



She is in the classifieds too...

*trots off to have a weep*


----------

